# Looking for low shedding, hiking dog



## butterman75 (Mar 18, 2009)

Im looking for an active dog that would love to do all things in the outdoors that i love, hiking, fishing, camping, etc. I was looking into Labs but apparently they are very bad shedders. I need some other suggestions please! Oh and i work during the day so it will be home only. I also travel for work somewhat frequently but have friends and roomates who will be able to watch it. Thanks!

Jason


----------



## Shaggydog (Mar 4, 2009)

Labs are excellent choices,as well as Golden Retrievers.Maybe not the best example for low maintence,but they make excellent companions in the woods,fishing and all.Freindly too.But you don't want to leave these dogs alone all day either.Other choices would be a Rottweillers,Pit Bulls,and Doberman Pinchers.

Oh yeah,Welcome to dog forum!


----------



## Dogstar (May 11, 2007)

My first choice for a no/low shed fieldy, outdoorsy dog would be without a doubt a standard poodle. You don't HAVE to clip them any particular way (if I owned one, it'd be in silly clips 50% of the time and NEKKID (no topknot or tail poofs even) the rest- that's called a 'utility clip' btw and it shows off how pointery a poodle really is under the hair.) They're friendly, intelligent, relatively easy to train, fantastic sense of humor, and generally good with other dogs and people.


----------



## Leroy&Lucy'sMom (Mar 2, 2009)

I agree with you that labs shed a lot. I obviously would recommend Weimaraners. Mine hardly shed and are always ready for action. German Shorthaired Pointers and Vizlas also shed very little.
Keep in mind that these are very high energy dogs that might not do so well with being left at home for 8-10 hours. Good luck with your search!


----------



## Rowdy (Sep 2, 2007)

1+ on the standard poodle. I run into them pretty often on trails. They are great hiking dogs - very smart, very obedient, trustworthy off leash.


----------



## cshellenberger (Dec 2, 2006)

Low shedding, easy to care for dogs dogs that can keep up with you, Greyhound, Standard or Miniature Poodle, Weimerieners, Doberman Pinchers, Great Danes to name a few. What size range do you want? 

If you're looking fora dog that will take minimal training, I think I'd go with a Greyhound from rescue, they rest will take some time to get trained and with your lifestyle, I'd reccomend you get an older puppy or young adult from a breed rescue, breeder that adopts out adults (yes you can find them) or shelter.


----------



## Locke (Nov 3, 2008)

Greyhound would be good as long as you're not looking for an offleash dog, and you'll have to be careful if going through heavily wooded areas because they tend to have very thin skin. And as retired racers, they can have weak joints, or old racing injuries that flare up with heavy exercise. But the good thing about greyhounds is that there are LOTS to choose from to meet your specific needs/wants.

A doberman, poodle, or pointer would also fit your lifestyle, but they do require lots of training.


----------



## butterman75 (Mar 18, 2009)

Thanks for all the helpful info! I have a buddy thats got a weimaraner and a vizlas mix. They are so much fun when camping so i am kind of leaning towards them. Im just worried about them being alone for 8+ hours a day. Have seen lots of Labs mixed with these breeds at shelter links. Think that might be the way to go for me. Again thanks!


----------



## Trixie (Feb 27, 2008)

Not to be a killjoy, but unless those roommates are 100% on-board with what you expect of them, I wouldn't get any dog, really.

And certainly not a weimeraner which will require a lot of them when you are gone.

(I speak from experience as a roommate. Without going into details, I was really pissed that my roommate got a dog that I was expected to help care for. It didn't work out for anyone, including the dog)


----------



## cshellenberger (Dec 2, 2006)

Trixie said:


> Not to be a killjoy, but unless those roommates are 100% on-board with what you expect of them, I wouldn't get any dog, really.
> 
> And certainly not a weimeraner which will require a lot of them when you are gone.
> 
> (I speak from experience as a roommate. Without going into details, I was really pissed that my roommate got a dog that I was expected to help care for. It didn't work out for anyone, including the dog)


 
All too true, and many reputable breeders and rescues won't adopt to those with roomamtes or others wheo aren't 100% in for getting the dog.


----------



## MrsJohnnyG (Jan 31, 2009)

Another vote for a Standard Poodle. They were originally bred as hunting dogs and are very athletic and obviously don't shed. Our pups LOOOOVE the outdoors and our older one has gone on countless hikes with us in the mountains.

(Side note... I thought poodles were girly until I met my husband, who had to have poodles growing up because of allergies. My hubby is a 6'4" manly-man and would never have a "girly" dog... so no poofy haircuts, bows, or painted toenails for our Standards!)


----------



## Leroy&Lucy'sMom (Mar 2, 2009)

Most high energy hunting breeds need lots of time with their owner. I hear of a lot of Weimaraners with separation anxiety, luckily my two do not have this issue, but they are rarely left alone because both my husband and I work from home. A Weimaraner has such an amazing personality, in fact really human like and quirky fun dogs. If you are rescuing try to see if they will allow you to do a foster test run to see if you are compatible before going through with the full adoption process. 
My Weims are wonderful off leash, they are bred to stay with in range. I also love their coat because it stays clean, sheds very little and rarely needs a bath. 
Good luck with everything!


----------



## Corteo (Jan 7, 2009)

As soon as I saw the title, I thought Poodle. Put in a vote for poodle for me!


----------



## Elana55 (Jan 7, 2008)

Another vote for the standard poodle. Clip them close all over once a month and away you go. Very little hair shed.

When I was a kid we did a LOT of camping and we had a Standard poodle. he climbed most of the peaks in the Adirondacks with us and slept in the Tent. 

Since we went to school 9we were kids) and Mom and Dad worked, he was home 8 hours a day alone.. and this was before I ever used a crate. He was fine. 

He was a GREAT dog.


----------



## butterman75 (Mar 18, 2009)

Thanks for all the input. I just fell in love with a 2 yr old female german shorthaired pointer at the shelter. Pick her up tomorrow!


----------



## cshellenberger (Dec 2, 2006)

Congrats and remembert ot TRAIN TRAIN TRAIN on recall and off leash manners. If your shelter has a gift shop look for "Really Reliable Recall" I think it's by Leslie Nelson (though could be Jean Donanldson or Pam Dennison).


----------

